# wiring????



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey, I have a B12 with the stock radio, illl be decking an OEM cd deck from a friends Daytona or Jetta. Im gonna hook it up myself. 

My question is, what do each of the wires on the oem Sentra deck? IS there anywhere i can find a wiring chart/coversion chart?

-Nick


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

If you get a haynes owners manual, which you should buy anyway...it should tell you what everything is.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i got one, its kinda obscure though, i dont have some of the same colour wires as them...

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

When I hooked up my stereo my Sony Xplod came with instructions on how to cut the wires and match them up. Just play around a little tosee what works..

They also sell adaptors where you dont cut any wires just a direct plug in connection...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah im getting an adapter, walmarts got em for dirt cheap. My problem is that I got the stereo off a friend, he couldnt find the manual for it and he reused the harness his new deck.

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

just connect wires and write down what u tried.. and it will work eventually.

It shud be easy enuff. My hardest part was actually mounting it so it dont ksip when u hit a bump


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

How did you go about mounting so it didnt skip?

-Nick


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *just connect wires and write down what u tried.. and it will work eventually.
> 
> It shud be easy enuff. My hardest part was actually mounting it so it dont ksip when u hit a bump *


that first part has got to be some of the worst advice i've seen, dispite the fact it would take a while you run the risk of seeing your electrical system shot or at least a fuse or two blown, this is the majority of crap i see back at the shop that i have to fix, go to your local Best Buy and find the reverse harness for the car that you got the radio out of, then go and get the harness to plug into your B12 and wire those together, then you have no hardwiring it's all plug and go, mounting is a different question, i'd have to take a look at it, most Nissans though are ISO mounted and you should have wholes in the side of the other radio to screw into the brackets. try going to the12volt.com for more info too


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

ive got the extra harness for the B12, but the my friend kept the old harness in his 89 Dodge Daytona, The replacement part is comign next this week proabbly. I ordered it from Jensen. Thanks for checking man!

-Nick


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

omega said:


> *
> 
> that first part has got to be some of the worst advice i've seen, dispite the fact it would take a while you run the risk of seeing your electrical system shot or at least a fuse or two blown, this is the majority of crap i see back at the shop that i have to fix, go to your local Best Buy and find the reverse harness for the car that you got the radio out of, then go and get the harness to plug into your B12 and wire those together, then you have no hardwiring it's all plug and go *



really really good advice, i tried it by touching this to that and it took me like 2 days to get it figured out. dont waste the time go out and spend a little money, plus you dont have to worry about frying that deck.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *How did you go about mounting so it didnt skip?
> 
> -Nick *


Its ghetto but I put a metal strip with holes in it (forgot name, its some plubbing thing) and screw one end into the back of deck where a whole was provide and other behind the deck and it stays tite and doesnt skip...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thanx guys! I got the deck in the other day. SOunds nice and i like being able to play cds!

-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

What deck you get?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
About the mounting situation:
I got a Blaupunkt deck which does have holes in the sides to match the mounting plate on my B14, however the holes don't line up. So for now the radio is wedged in place and doesn't budge. Is this fine? Or do I need to redrill the holes in the mounting plate to line up with the holes in the HU. It is in pretty stiff, and can't really fall out no matter what I hit, so does it matter that it isn't actually screwed in?

Seth

P.S. Obviously I didn't just shove it in, I took apart the dash and lined everything up like I was supposed to. Just upon reassembly it fits in nice and straight and snug, so I was wondering if the screws are needed at all. (Besides if they were going to steal the HU anyway, they would mess up the dash, now they won't.)


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I got a Jensen CD310X deck. I know its not the greatest but hey you cant beat $50 (Canadian)! 

Seth, my cd deck isnt really screwed in either. I connected a bar with a screw in it to the deck and the other end to a cross bar in the Vehcicle. 

-Nick


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine isn't screwed in either, but Alpine decks have two metal pins that lock in place into the DIN sleve provided with the deck. It's never skipped and it's not going _anywhere_.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thast what my friend's aiwa has


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can the 95 sentra fit a double DIN ?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

for all those that can't seem to iso mount it for one reason or another, which is odd because it should mount to the standard holes in a b14 radio bracket or so I've seen, you can always backstrap it, the technical term for that metal bar so to speak. we do it sometimes a security measure for decks that slide into a cage. One of the other guys described it but for a wrap up it's basically just screwing one end of a medal strap into the back of the deck and the other into say the chassis or something not easily accessed or broken. oh and yea I do believe you can remove the lower pocket and put in a double din, what double din were you looking at because it might not be worth it


----------

